# Java 3d Animation mit  Kamera



## Rahul (27. Juli 2004)

hi,

ich will eine animation in java 3d programmieren. Ein Polygonzug soll mit eine kamera abgefahren werden. Die Kamera ist 45 grad nach vorne gerichtet auf  die bodenebene.

wäre schön wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte.

danke im voraus

gruß 
Rahul


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials165451.html

Gruß Tom


----------

